
Aphex Twin is up to something, hints embedded in obscure website - glitcher
http://www.nts.live/projects/aphex-twin
======
glitcher
I wonder what the password is???

Noticed in the page source there is a hidden Submit button easily shown in dev
tools. Looks like they are logging all password attempts, using a firebase app
for authentication.

If anyone has any ideas please share!

EDIT: based on past obscure marketing strategies using things ranging from
blimps to hints dropped on Tor, I'm assuming this isn't a standard login
screen but more likely a puzzle to be solved. Could be wrong though...

------
privong
Parts of the page are hosted with github pages and the repo:
[https://github.com/ntslive/afx](https://github.com/ntslive/afx)

------
4e1a
This is too kool! It looks like a timestamp counting down followed by aphex
twin jumbled.

